

Evolution’s Contrarian Capacity for Creativity - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/evolutions-contrarian-capacity-for-creativity?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
hackerjam
very interesting take on creativity.

